# Wedding Photo Contest



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

My daughter Megan and her fiancee Joe are getting married July 2011 and needs your help for a chance to win free Wedding Photos!

If you could ever be so kind to please click on the link below and then scroll down to - "Megan and Joe / July22, 2011 / Lancaster, PA" - (currently 2nd couple photo down - Megan has a red sweatshirt on) and click on the "*vote as favorite*" below their picture it would be greatly appreciated!!

Click here to vote for Megan and Joe!

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

It won't let me vote (Error on Page)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Done! as an aside, is it me or does your future son in law look like James Hetfield, of Metallica ?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Done! as an aside, is it me or does your future son in law look like James Hetfield, of Metallica ?


James who? Sorry, thats before my time!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I wish I could say it's before my time, but.....it was 30 years ago. I suspect some dont know who they are, because they're an old group. My son reffered to it as "oldies music"


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Done! as an aside, is it me or does your future son in law look like James Hetfield, of Metallica ?


He indeed does!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

C'mon Outbackers....all it takes is one click!!

*Please Vote!!* Click Here

*Thank you for your vote!!*


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

done, good luck


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Done. And as I my aside, I did have to go into my iphone and listen to a little Enter Sandman.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

C'mon all you Metalica fans out there - cast your vote...My daughter is in 3rd place - all it takes is one click.

So c'mon and VOTE - click here - scroll down to Megan and James Joey - they need your support (and so do I!!)

Let's show them that Outbacker family spirit!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

john7349 said:


> It won't let me vote (Error on Page)


OK, so now it worked....Done


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

john7349 said:


> It won't let me vote (Error on Page)


OK, so now it worked....Done








[/quote]

voted, not sure if it worked....how can you tell?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

When you click, "Vote as Favorite", it changes to "My Favorite".


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ugh... they're in 3rd place........ Comon everyone!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Done. Is there a way to do it more times?


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Once per day!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Joe/GA said:


> Done. Is there a way to do it more times?


I've tried clearing my cookies and cache; however, that doesn't work. If I got to another computer - or someone told me their internet capable phone it works.

Thanks to all for your votes - keep 'm coming!

Here is another shortcut to VOTE - click here!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

C'mon Outbackers - My daughter is still in 3rd place -* all it takes is ONE click.
*

*Please VOTE for her!
*
Click here to VOTE. Let's get her to 1st Place!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I voted twice at home, once at work and once on my phone.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I voted twice at home, once at work and once on my phone.....


Thanks Nathan - every little bit helps.......

My daughter is still in 3rd place and the contest will run till Dec 31st. So, PLEASE everyone...take a minute to vote for her.

For those that already voted, THANK YOU.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, Outbackers, we have till the end of the month - we can do it!

Megan needs ALOT more VOTES!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> It won't let me vote (Error on Page)


OK, so now it worked....Done








[/quote]

voted, not sure if it worked....how can you tell?
[/quote]

When you click on "Vote as Favorite" it changes to "My Favorite"

At that point, you can refresh your screen and you should see your updated vote.

Megan currently has 106 votes - Thanks Everyone!! - We still need more....

Click here to Vote for Megan and Joe!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Just voted for the 3rd time. Kind of fun...Go Metallica.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> Just voted for the 3rd time. Kind of fun...Go Metallica.


Thanks - They are up to 140 votes - 36 more will get them to 1st place - If you haven't voted, please do! We need your help!


----------

